# Sketchup - Copy/Paste?



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

So I started using Sketchup a couple months ago. Very nice program. Easily worth twice what I paid for it 
One feature I have not stumbled upon is a method for copy/pasting components. 
Say you're desiging a table with fancy legs. You spend 30 minutes adding all the painstaking details into the leg. Do you have to spend another 90 minutes drawing the other three, or is there a way to simply copy and paste the next three? 
I'm sure the answer is probably obvious, but I haven't found it yet. 
Any takers? 
Thanks, 
Ted


----------



## Tinnocker (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi Tedstor,
To copy use the move command and press the control button one time, then click on the object and move it to it's new location. You can then right click it and use the flip command to flip it along one of the axes to face it in the proper direction. 
Hope that helps you,
Ted


----------



## KylesWoodworking (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes, Ted is right, just use the move copy command. I found some great video tutorials here if you want to check them out.
-Kyle


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks fellas.


----------



## Hoakie (May 8, 2007)

if they aren't completely symmetrical, make sure you use the "Flip along" (right click on a selected component) then the appropriate axes so if you modify one, they all get modified but in the right direction. I found this very useful instead of trying to manually rotate.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Here are some resources that may be helpful-

http://www.srww.com/google-sketchup.htm

http://sketchupforwoodworkers.com/

http://sketchupdate.blogspot.com/2009/03/woodworkers-3-sketchup.html

"The Missing Manual" series. The title is Google Sketchup. The ISBN number is 978-0-596-52146-2.

http://sites.google.com/site/lewiskauffman/shared-files- Betsy.PDF- Betsy.PDF


----------

